
‘All Men Are Guilty,’ Says Mega-Mogul Barry Diller - graeme
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/24/style/barry-diller-iac.html
======
graeme
This is an excellent interview, touching on much more than the subject in the
headline. I kept the originsl title however.

